# Συζήτηση για... > Ερωτήσεις Αρχάριων >  >  Πως να φτιαξω μιξερ για επαγγελματικη χρηση;;;

## xarda

Είναι σχετικα ευκολο να κατασκευασει καποιος για επαγγελματικη χρηση ενα μίξερ για να ζυμωνει ζυμαρι;;Κατι σαν αυτό δηλαδη.
Αν εξαιρεσουμε το περιτιλιγμα με τα αλουμινια κτλ δυο ειναι οι βασικες ερωτησεις μου.
1.τι μοτερ θα χρειαστω;
2.μπορει καποιο μηχανουργειο να μου φτιαξει τα γραναζια που θα δίνουν κίνηση απο το μοτερ στο σιδερο που θα ανακατευει το ζυμαρι;;(εστω και με καποια πατεντα! στο περιπου παντα)

----------


## ezizu

Την ισχύ του μοτέρ στην αναφέρει ήδη ο πίνακας στο link που έδωσες και ξεκινά από 0,75 και συνεχίζει 1/ 2,5 /3 HP ανάλογα την χωρητικότητα του καζανιού.
Όσο για τα γρανάζια, ουσιαστικά είναι κάτι σαν κιβώτιο ταχυτήτων φαντάσου. 
Σε θεωρητικό επίπεδο, κάποιο πολύ σοβαρό μηχανουργείο, που ασχολείται με τέτοιου είδους σοβαρές κατασκευές (π.χ. ναυπηγείο κ.λ.π. και αυτό με κάποιες προϋποθέσεις), ίσως μπορεί να το φτιάξει, (αν και πρακτικά δεν είναι τόσο απλό όσο το φαντάζεσαι), άλλα οι πατέντες είναι σχεδίαση ουσιαστικά από την αρχή και ειδικά στην περίπτωση του μίξερ θεωρώ ότι θα κοστίσουν πολύ. 
Το έτοιμο είναι ήδη σχεδιασμένο, δοκιμασμένο και έχει βγει στην παραγωγή σαν ολοκληρωμένο μηχάνημα, οπότε και το κόστος, σε σχέση με κάποιον που θα προσπαθήσει να κατασκευάσει από την αρχή ένα τέτοιο μίξερ,λογικά θα είναι πιο μικρό.
Μην ξεχνάς ότι θα πρέπει να ταιριάξουν και τα ανοξείδωτα μπράτσα ζυμώματος,το ανοξείδωτο καζάνι κ.ο.κ. που και αυτά κοστίζουν.
Εκτός αν μπορείς να βρεις κάποια έτοιμα τμήματα ,όπως π.χ. το κιβώτιο ταχυτήτων,τροχαλίες κ.ο.κ. που ταιριάζουν μεταξύ τους ,αλλά είναι κατάλληλα και για την δικιά σου εφαρμογή(μίξερ) και να κάνεις απλά το σχετικό μοντάρισμα (που το βλέπω λίγο δύσκολο).
Τι τιμές έχουν τα έτοιμα και πόσο νομίζεις ότι θα σου κοστίσει η κατασκευή;

----------


## xarda

Ναι πραγματι και εγω καπως ετσι το φανταστηκα.Κιβώτιο ταχυτητων κανονικα ΟΜΩΣ πολυ απλο.Οι τιμες για το μικροτερο μιξερ 1.5 ιππων ξεκινανε απο 500 ευρω και μπορει να ξεπερασουν και το 2-3χιλιαρο χωρίς ΦΠΑ. (ειναι ακριβα για την δουλεια που κανουν οπως το βλεπω εγω).Τελος παντων εχω και μια αλλη απορια.Αντι για ταχυτητες ωστε να χρειαστουν περισσοτερα γραναζια σε ολο το μηχανισμο δεν θα μπορουσαμε να διναμε λιγοτερο/περισσοτερο ρευμα στο μοτερ ωστε να δουλευει αντιστοιχως με λιγες ή περισσοτερες στροφες αντι να έχουμε ταχύτητες;;;

----------


## matthew

Για επαγγελματική χρήση ΠΡΕΠΕΙ να είναι πιστοποιημένο το μηχάνημα ειδικά για παρασκευή τροφίμων, γιατί το υγειονομικό έχει αυστηρούς κανόνες γι' αυτά τα θέματα. Καλύτερα να κοιτάξεις σε εμπορική λύση.

----------


## xsterg

αν το θεμα ειναι αν απο τεχνικης αποψης μπορεις να κατασκευασεις το μιξερ, μαι μπορεις. αλλα οπως ειπε και ο ματθαιος οτι για επαγγελματικη χρηση θα πρεπει να ειναι απο ειδικα υλικα (πχ ανοξειδωτα, φαγωσιμο γρασσο), για να μπορεσει να περασει απο τους ελεγχους του υπ. βιομηχανιας και του υγειονομικου εφ οσον προοριζεται για βιομηχανικη χρηση.

----------


## matthew

Έτσι ακριβώς. Δεν μιλάμε για κατασκευή που θα κάνει κάποια άλλη δουλειά. Αν ρωτήσει έναν τεχνολόγο ή χημικό τροφίμων θα του εξηγήσει λεπτομερώς τι προβλέπεται. Οι προδιαγραφές του ISO για τέτοιου είδους μηχανήματα είναι άκρως αυστηρές. Πχ απαγορεύεται η χρήση αλουμινίου σε κινούμενα μηχανικά μέρη, ή η χρήση inox χαλύβων με χρώμιο & άλλα πολλά. Όπως επίσης επιτρέπεται μόνο η χρήση γράσσου φαγητού για λίπανση όπως σωστά ανέφερες. Το γνωρίζω γιατί ένας φίλος είναι φούρναρης & μου είχε πει ότι οι εμπορικές επιλογές είναι αναγκαστικά μονόδρομος για τέτοια θέματα.

----------


## stauros772000

ολα ανοξειδωτα,ακομη και τις κολησεις....οτι θα βγει ο κουκος αηδονι,στο εγγυωμαι εγω,αλλα και καινουρια ειναι ακριβα,για τις συνθηκες της ελλαδας βεβαια,διοτι οπως και να το κανουμε,τα υλικα ειναι πανακριβα,η φορολογια των κατασκευαστων ειναι αυτη που ειναι οπως ξερουμε(ΑΝ ΔΕΝ ΞΕΡΟΥΜΕ,ΔΕΝ ΜΙΛΑΜΕ........) και ο κοπος του κατασκευαστη,σε ολα τα σταδια πρεπει να πληρωθει,δεν μας χρωσταει τπτ........αλλιως,καθομαστε και δημιουργουμε ,οπως ο νηματοθετης,με κινδυνο να μην κανουμε τπτ,να εχουμε χασει χρημα,να παθουμε καμια ζημια,και να χασουμε και τον χρονο μας.....

αυτο περι κιβωτιων,που κολαει?περνεις ενα μοτερ 2 ταχυτητων και καθαρισες.αντε 3 ταχυτητων...και ΟΧΙ γραναζια,θα κανεις κεφαλι καθε φορα που θα το δουλευεις.......`βαλε ιμαντες με τις τροχαλιες των...

----------


## chris73

Nαι ιμάντες είχε και ένα που είχε ένας θείος μου παλιά σε ζαχαροπλαστείο. Δεν θυμάμαι τίποτα παραπάνω, εγώ κοιτούσα να φάω φρέσκους λουκουμάδες τότε... :Lol:

----------


## matthew

> ολα ανοξειδωτα,ακομη και τις κολησεις....θα βγει ο κουκος αηδονι



Αυτό είναι το μόνο σίγουρο. Τα inox είναι χρυσάφι, ειδικά στην εποχή μας.





> αλλιως,καθομαστε και δημιουργουμε ,οπως ο  νηματοθετης,με κινδυνο να μην κανουμε τπτ,να εχουμε χασει χρημα,να  παθουμε καμια ζημια...θα κανεις κεφαλι καθε φορα που θα το  δουλευεις



& που να δεις τι ζημιά θα πάθει, πόσο χρήμα θα χάσει & τι κεφάλι θα κάνει από τα πρόστιμα που θα φάει όταν πάει για έλεγχο το υγειονομικό...

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Και αυτό μια χαρά είναι .... θα τον προτιμήσω για αγορά ψωμιού

----------


## matthew

> Και αυτό μια χαρά είναι .... θα τον προτιμήσω για αγορά ψωμιού



 :hahahha:  Καλόόόόό!!! & μετά γέμισμα τις φόρμες (καλούπια) του ψωμιού με το φτυάρι!!!  :Lol:

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Και αυτό δεν είναι πολύ δύσκολο να φτιαχτεί (εξαιρούμε το "τέλειο" του ανοξείδωτου της κατασκευής)

Το παρακάτω είναι πιο εύκολο
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dfz2eY_kzUM

----------


## chris73

Πέτρο το "τέλειο" ελπίζω να το εννοείς ειρωνικά. Με τέτοιες κολλήσεις το υγειονομικό θα πρέπει να σε βάλει μέσα.

Στα ανοξείδωτα όλη η ιστορία και το κόστος είναι εκεί. Όχι τόσο πολύ στην πρώτη ύλη, αλλά στην κατεργασία και φινίρισμα που θέλει πολύ χρόνο και ακριβά αναλώσιμα.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Πέτρο το "τέλειο" ελπίζω να το εννοείς ειρωνικά. Με τέτοιες κολλήσεις το υγειονομικό θα πρέπει να σε βάλει μέσα.
> 
> Στα ανοξείδωτα όλη η ιστορία και το κόστος είναι εκεί. Όχι τόσο πολύ στην πρώτη ύλη, αλλά στην κατεργασία και φινίρισμα που θέλει πολύ χρόνο και ακριβά αναλώσιμα.



Θέλεις "τέλειο"? ... ορίστε (χωρίς κολλήσεις και ανοξείδωτο ) και σου φτιάχνω όσα θέλεις + πιο μεγάλα ... ας έρθει μετά το "υγειονομικό " με τα αλογίσια κρέατα ... και το ξανασυζητάμε 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dfz2eY_kzUM

Υ.Γ ... στο παραπάνω βίντεο εγώ θα ρίξω μεταλλικό νερό πηγής ... για να δω τι άλλη παπαριά θα μου πει το υγειονομικό για να αγοράσω οπωσδήποτε από "έξω"

----------


## xarda

αρχίσατε τις βλακείες βλεπω.....

Δεν ηξερα οτι υπάρχει καν υγειονομικο γιατι σε οποιο μαγαζι εχω παει εκτος ελαχίστων εξαιρεσεων γινεται Τεξας!!Αλλο θέμα ομως αυτο...Θα συμφωνήσω με τον Κυριακίδης σχετικά με την αναγκαστική αγορα απο τα εξω μαγαζια.Αλητεία πέρα ως πέρα σε αυτο το μπ%$@^$%@λο - χωρα που ζούμε.Σίγουρα με γνωστο/κολλητο στο υγειονομικο δεν θα πείραζε αν κυκλοφορουσαν και ποντικια μέσα στον κάδο!!!Τελος παντων....

----------


## pantelisyzfr1

φούρναρης στο επάγγελμα

η κινήσει στο σασμάν γίνεται με ιμάντες 

όσο για την βρόμα στους φούρνους χαμός

----------


## matthew

Δεν υπάρχει πρόθεση για κοροϊδία, απλά λίγο χιούμορ κάναμε. Δεν έχει να κάνει με σένα προσωπικά αυτό.
Το θέμα εδώ έχει & άλλες πτυχές εκτός από το υγειονομικό. Άντε το υγειονομικό να πάει στα τσακίδια, μπορεί να μην σε ελέγξει & ποτέ, αν & αυτό δεν το ξέρεις. Για τις πτυχές που ανέφερα, λοιπόν: προσωπικά δεν θα εμπιστευόμουν μια ιδιοκατασκευή (ούτε δική μου) για να παρασκευάσω τρόφιμα. & ο λόγος γι' αυτό είναι σοβαρός. Δεν θα διακινδύνευα ποτέ την αξιοπιστία & το πρόσωπό μου απέναντι στους πελάτες, ειδικά όταν το θέμα έχει να κάνει με τρόφιμα. Θα ταΐσω κόσμο, ευαίσθητες ηλικίες όπως παιδιά & ηλικιωμένους. Δεν ρισκάρω λόγω κακού σχεδιασμού, ατελειών & χρήση λάθος υλικών στην κατασκευή μου να πέσουν μέσα στα τρόφιμα πχ ρινίσματα μετάλλων λόγω φθορών στα μηχανικά εξαρτήματα ή κομματάκια που θα αποκολληθούν λόγω κακών κολλήσεων & να προκαλέσω προβλήματα υγείας στους άλλους. Γι' αυτό σου είπα πριν ότι το ISO για τέτοιου είδους μηχανήματα έχει άκρως αυστηρές προδιαγραφές. & αν θες να έχεις το κεφάλι σου & τη συνείδησή σου ήσυχα πρέπει να τα λάβεις υπ' όψιν σου αυτά. Μην κοιτάς τι γίνεται στους άλλους, από αυτούς να παίρνεις παράδειγμα προς αποφυγή.

----------


## papalevies

Επειδή με ενδιαφέρει και εμένα το θέμα, ξέρει κανείς που μπορώ να βρώ αυτές τις προδιαγραφές για τα μηχανήματα;

----------


## xarda

> φούρναρης στο επάγγελμα
> 
> η κινήσει στο σασμάν γίνεται με ιμάντες 
> 
> όσο για την βρόμα στους φούρνους χαμός



και εγω με αυτο απορρησα πραγματικα.Ξερω οτι γινεται χαμος απο βρωμια (αναλογα με τον ιδιοκτητη παντα).Επίσης και η στόφα η οποια ειναι πολυ πιο απλη σε σχεση με το μιξερ καθως το μονο που εχει ειναι μια αντισταση για να εξατμιζει το νερο για να δημιουργει υγρασία βλεπω οτι ειναι πανακριβη.Δηλαδη μπορεις με πολυ λιγοτερα χρηματα να φτιαξεις μηχανηματα απαραιτητα.Το κόστος της επιχειρισης μειώνεται υπερβολικά και μιλάμε για τουλαχιστον 2-3 χιλιάρικα μπορει και 4-5 (λέμε τωρα) αν βάλεις προσωπική εργασία και φαντασία.

----------


## pt3

Εξαρτάται πως το προσεγγίζει κανένας το θέμα. Για να φτιαξεις κατι σαν αυτό που μας έδειξες πιστευω οτι είναι αρκετά δύσκολο και σίγουρα πιο δαπανηρό. Στο κατω- κατω αν τα καταφέρνεις τόσο καλά καλυτερα να αλλάξεις επάγγελμα και να ασχοληθείς επαγγελματικά με την κατασκευή παρόμοιων μηχανημάτων.

 Απο την άλλη ενα κολωνάτο δράπανο με ένα κάδο δεν είναι ακριβώς αυτό που λέμε επαγγελματικό μιξερ αρτοποιείου  παρ όλο που ένα μεγάλο μέρος της δουλειάς μπορεί να την κάνει.

 Σημαντικοί παράγοντες γι αυτά τα μηχανήματα πέρα από ισχυ - ανθεκτικότητα κλπ είναι :
1. Να μη έχουν σημεία που οξειδώνονται ιδιαίτερα στα μερη που ερχονται σε επαφή με τα τρόφιμα
2.  Να είναι ευκολο-καθαριζόμενα. Δηλαδή να έχουν λείες μη αποροφητικές επιφάνειες και να μην έχουν καθόλου σχισμές εσοχές κλπ. Σημεία δηλαδή που καθαρίζονται δύσκολα και γίνονται εστίες μικροβίων

Προσωπική εκτίμηση είναι οτι τα επαγγελματικά εργαλεία τις περισσότερες φορές αξίζουν τα λεφτά τους και δύσκολα μια ιδιοκατασκευή μπορεί να τα συναγωνιστεί στο κόστος. Εξαιρέσεις βέβαια πάντα υπάρχουν κυρίως όταν στην αγορά υπάρχουν μόνο μηχανήματα "ονοματων" του χώρου όπου αρκτες φορές (οχι πάντα)πληρώνεις το brand name

----------


## matthew

Ένας από τους λόγους που ανεβαίνει το κόστος στα επαγγελματικά & βιομηχανικά μηχανήματα είναι & η πιστοποίηση τους. Γι 'αυτό είναι ακριβά.





> Επειδή με ενδιαφέρει και εμένα το θέμα, ξέρει  κανείς που μπορώ να βρώ αυτές τις προδιαγραφές για τα  μηχανήματα;



Οι προδιαγραφές είναι για τους κατασκευαστές, οι οποίοι είναι υποχρεωμένοι βάσει νομοθεσιών να τηρούν τα πρότυπα αυτών των προδιαγραφών στα προϊόντα που κατασκευάζουν. Υπεύθυνος για την ανάπτυξη & τη διάθεση των προδιαγραφών είναι ο διεθνής οργανισμών προτύπων ISO (International  Organization for Standardization). http://www.iso.org/iso/home.html Εσένα δεν σου χρειάζονται αυτά για τη δουλειά σου. Υπάρχουν πάνω από 19500 κανονισμοί προδιαγραφών που καλύπτουν τα πάντα, από εργαλεία, μηχανήματα, χρώματα, εξαρτήματα & ότι άλλο κατασκευάζεται γενικά στον κόσμο. Πχ τα μηχανήματα αρτοποιείου (όπως & πάρα πολλά μηχανήματα γενικά) είναι πιστοποιημένα βάση της οικογένειας προδιαγραφών ISO 9000 & συγκεκριμένα του ISO 9001 http://www.iso.org/iso/home/standard...s/iso_9000.htm Εδώ είναι οι πιο δημοφιλείς κατάλογοι προδιαγραφών http://www.iso.org/iso/home/standards.htm
*Επαναλαμβάνω ότι αυτά τα πρότυπα αφορούν κατασκευαστές δηλαδή βιομηχανίες.*

----------


## tasn100

Αυτά τα μιξερ πρέπει να έχουν οπωσδήποτε πιστοποίηση για ασφάλεια. Αν κατά λάθος πιάσει το χέρι μέσα ή κάποιο ρούχο θα γίνει πολύ σοβαρό ατύχημα. Για αυτό όλα έχουν πλέγμα προστασίας από επάνω και διακόπτη άμεσου στοπ σε περίπτωση ανάγκης.  Πρέπει να έχουν γίνει φοβερά ατυχήματα με τέτοια μίξερ για να χρειάζονται τόσο μέτρα ασφάλειας. Έχω ακούσει για κομμένα χέρια.

----------


## PaulEngineer

Γεια

Παιζει ρολο το τι ειδους ζυμαρι θα ανακατευει το μιξερ! Δηλαδη υπαρχει σκληρη ζυμη υπαρχει και μαλακια υπαρχει και στο ενδιαμεσο! Οποτε χρειαζεσαι ενα ευκολο σχετικα κυκλωμα που να ρυθμιζει την ταχυτητα και την ροπη του κινητηρα που χρειαζεσαι! Δοκιμασε να υπολογισεις την αναλογια των γραναζιων που χρειαζεσαι ετσι ωστε τα γραναζια να μπορουν να λειτουργουν καλα τοσο στις μεγαλες στροφες οσο και στις μικρες! Χρειαζεσαι εναν διακοπτη ρυθμισης πολλαπλων θεσεων! Αυτο που δεν ξερω ειναι το ποσες ταχυτητες θες να εχει η συσκευη σου; Ειναι πολυ συμαντικο να ξερεις ποσες ταχυτητες πρεπει να εχει η συσκευη σου!

----------


## PaulEngineer

> Ναι πραγματι και εγω καπως ετσι το φανταστηκα.Κιβώτιο ταχυτητων κανονικα ΟΜΩΣ πολυ απλο.Οι τιμες για το μικροτερο μιξερ 1.5 ιππων ξεκινανε απο 500 ευρω και μπορει να ξεπερασουν και το 2-3χιλιαρο χωρίς ΦΠΑ. (ειναι ακριβα για την δουλεια που κανουν οπως το βλεπω εγω).Τελος παντων εχω και μια αλλη απορια.Αντι για ταχυτητες ωστε να χρειαστουν περισσοτερα γραναζια σε ολο το μηχανισμο δεν θα μπορουσαμε να διναμε λιγοτερο/περισσοτερο ρευμα στο μοτερ ωστε να δουλευει αντιστοιχως με λιγες ή περισσοτερες στροφες αντι να έχουμε ταχύτητες;;;



Με αυτο επιτυχανεις την κυριολεκτικα γρηγοροτερη καταστροφη του κινητηρα! Ο κινητηρας να θυμασαι δεν ειναι "αθανατος"! Εχει μια συγκεκριμενη τιμη ρευματος που μπορει να λειτουργησει χωρις να καταστρεφεται! Και απο την αλλη ποιος σου ειπε οτι δεν υπαρχουν κιβωτια με πιο μικροτερο κοστος και να ναι πιο μικρα? Αναζητησε για κιβωτιο με πλανητικο μηχανισμο! Θα σου ταιριαξει καλα!

----------


## PaulEngineer

Ιουυυυ κομμενα χερια?? Ααχ αχχ μην λες τετοια 😫😫😫😫!!

----------


## PaulEngineer

> Καλόόόόό!!! & μετά γέμισμα τις φόρμες (καλούπια) του ψωμιού με το φτυάρι!!!



Αχααααααααααχαααααχαχαχαχα καλοοοοο το αστειο😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂! Να σαι καλα 😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂

----------


## lepouras

θες να σου πω και το καλύτερο αστείο? την ημερομηνία που ανοίχτηκε το θέμα και το συζήταγαν... :Lol:

----------


## PaulEngineer

> ολα ανοξειδωτα,ακομη και τις κολησεις....οτι θα βγει ο κουκος αηδονι,στο εγγυωμαι εγω,αλλα και καινουρια ειναι ακριβα,για τις συνθηκες της ελλαδας βεβαια,διοτι οπως και να το κανουμε,τα υλικα ειναι πανακριβα,η φορολογια των κατασκευαστων ειναι αυτη που ειναι οπως ξερουμε(ΑΝ ΔΕΝ ΞΕΡΟΥΜΕ,ΔΕΝ ΜΙΛΑΜΕ........) και ο κοπος του κατασκευαστη,σε ολα τα σταδια πρεπει να πληρωθει,δεν μας χρωσταει τπτ........αλλιως,καθομαστε και δημιουργουμε ,οπως ο νηματοθετης,με κινδυνο να μην κανουμε τπτ,να εχουμε χασει χρημα,να παθουμε καμια ζημια,και να χασουμε και τον χρονο μας.....
> 
> αυτο περι κιβωτιων,που κολαει?περνεις ενα μοτερ 2 ταχυτητων και καθαρισες.αντε 3 ταχυτητων...και ΟΧΙ γραναζια,θα κανεις κεφαλι καθε φορα που θα το δουλευεις.......`βαλε ιμαντες με τις τροχαλιες των...



Απλα ενα κιβωτιο ταχυτητων με πλανητικο μηχανισμο δεν φτανει? Δεν θα κανεις μηχανισμο που ισα θα σου χωρεσει στο ντουλαπι! Βαλε κατι που ειναι μικρο και να μπορει να μεταφερει μεγαλη ροπη, και συν θα σου γλιτωνει χωρο! Και ασε τους ιμαντες! Οι ιμαντες μεταφερουν τεραστιες ροπες και θελουν αποσταση, μεγαλη και χρονοβορα κατασκευη, και εχουν συγκριτικα μεγαλο ογκο!

----------


## PaulEngineer

Αχαχαααααααααααχαχαχα! Lepouras omg θα πεθανω απο τα γελια!! Ρε εσυ με ενα τετοιο καζανι στο σχολιο του Κυριακιδης μπορεις να φτιαξεις ψωμι για να φρεψεις ολοκληρη πολη 😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂

----------

